# BSNL introduces new broadband home combo plans for voice and data uses



## gary4gar (Nov 2, 2007)

*bsnl.in/images/top/logo.gif

BSNL has launched a new Broadband Home Plans for voice and data uses. These plans are Broadband Home 500C and Broadband 500C+ combo plans. These plans are available with night unlimited option (0200 Hrs - 0800 Hrs).



Click here to view tariff details for these plans>>



Broadband Home 500C and Broadband 500C+ combo plans are applicable w.e.f. 1st November 2007.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

When does night plan starts.mostly i dont use bsnl coz of their service. 
Thats why i use Airtel,waiting to see any new plans from them.anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2007)

This plan is good for caual users and for those who donot make a lot of outgoing calls. 

1.5GB cap and 175 free calls. with night unlimited.. good option to move from HOME250 to HOME500C.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 2, 2007)

I found strange thing in that tariff card! For the 500 C+ plan we have to pay 600 /m and we get 50 free calls whereas in plan 500 we need to pay 500/m and we get 175 free calls while everything being the same. So whats the use of 500 C+?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^

Same here


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 2, 2007)

No ADSL .... No BB


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 2, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> I found strange thing in that tariff card! For the 500 C+ plan we have to pay 600 /m and we get 50 free calls whereas in plan 500 we need to pay 500/m and we get 175 free calls while everything being the same. So whats the use of 500 C+?



i think they r trying to tell they r BSNL! 
lazy nuts there

And just now i asked them for change of plan... frm my Home 250 to this Home combo plan....

BUT the call centre guys told me this is only for New connection... Is it so???


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 3, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> I found strange thing in that tariff card! For the 500 C+ plan we have to pay 600 /m and we get 50 free calls whereas in plan 500 we need to pay 500/m and we get 175 free calls while everything being the same. So whats the use of 500 C+?



in 500c u have 1.5 gb download limit but in 500c+ u will get 2.5 gb....my uncle who works in bsnl confirmed this..whats given on the website is wrong..



			
				Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> i think they r trying to tell they r BSNL!
> lazy nuts there
> 
> And just now i asked them for change of plan... frm my Home 250 to this Home combo plan....
> ...



and yes, u can take this only on a new connection...i expect a lot of people to return their phones...and get new connections


----------



## nix (Nov 3, 2007)

i cant why there ppl keep beating around the bush and introduce stupid data cap plans..why not go in for the real thing?? this is ridiculous...high speed unltd usage internet is like a dream here...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 3, 2007)

apoorva84 said:
			
		

> in 500c u have 1.5 gb download limit but in 500c+ u will get 2.5 gb....my uncle who works in bsnl confirmed this..whats given on the website is wrong..
> ............



For just 1 GB Extra... We have tp pay extra 100Rs. and 125 free calls !!!??!

Don think it is worth....


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2007)

Stupid plans!!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2007)

Another attempt to fool people. Totally not worth.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 4, 2007)

strange plans.....
BTW, Home 500C plan is including rental for landline, right??? thats mean i have to pay rs.500pm total (if i dont make any voice call), right??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Yep! it is including rental...

I feel 500c plan is a very goooood one! for those who use data transfer 1-2GB & for those who need Night (sorry Early Morning )Free...
By paying approx. 100Rs. extra... we get night free and extra 500MB data transfer! 

So this would be really a nice plan for many! But the thing is that they r giving this plan only for new subscribers!! :MAD:


----------



## tx5000 (Nov 6, 2007)

there seems to be a mistake in the bsnl website please clarify i f any one has enquired about it?


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

Crap tarrif!


----------

